# electronic rust protection.



## bandito (Dec 11, 2014)

Any opinions on electronic rust protection. I am thinking of getting this unit. Heat & Clean? RustPro Electronic Anti-Corrosion System | Princess Auto


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Check this site out:

Canadian Tire - This does work! Bad reviews may be bad installs customer reviews - product reviews - read top consumer ratings


----------



## bandito (Dec 11, 2014)

Looks like it doesn't work. The car would have to be submerged in water for it to work. Although zinc seams to be a very good solution. I am thinking of trying this product Rust Check Rust Converter | Canadian Tire


----------

